# FF: Salvinia and Water Lettuce



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

FF: Salvinia and Water Lettuce

As the title says. First come first serve.



















Full tank shot:










BYOB. 
PM me if interested.
For P/U only in the Broadway/Commercial area

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

i can take some!


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Pisces.

You are second in line (only because I like meeting people). BTW, the ad states "PM me if interested".

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Plants are now gone !


----------

